# 2013 Touareg Video in Motion



## Deron (Sep 15, 2012)

I've recently just purchased a 2013 Touareg and I was told there is a firmware download or something like it you can download to a cd to help your dvd player play while in motion. Can anyone help point me in the direction or show me how to download this to make my dvd player play while driving? Thanks.


----------



## frandre (Jan 20, 2012)

If u have access to a vag com it can b done through there. That was how i did mine. Took literally 2 min and works perfect. If you search for it in the touareg vcds mods you will find the link. 

Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deron (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm not great a technology so if you could show me how to get there step by step you would be a lifesaver. Hopefully that's not too much trouble for you. Thanks!


----------



## frandre (Jan 20, 2012)

I cant find the post on vwvortex but i did bookmark the webpage that gives you the code for video in motion or VIM. It works for the touareg dont mind the pic of the audi mmi. the only differnece is the 3 buttons to reset the mmi or the radio. To reset the RNS850 simultaneously press 5 buttons: Nav+Traffic+Climate+Phone+Knob. just follow this link to enable vim. If you have any issues shot me a pm and i'll give u my email. its no prob glad to help!!!

http://trick77.com/tools/mmi3g_vimcode.php


----------



## claggie (Aug 31, 2012)

Here you go! 

Enabling VIM on 2013 Touareg TDI: 
1) Open VCDS and connect cable and select the "Select" button under "Select Control Module" on main VCDS screen. 
2) Select tab "Electronics 2" from the top tabs. 
3) Select module "5F - Information Electronics" button. 
4) Select "Advandced ID - 1A" button. 
5) Submit the value from the "Serial Number" field into the web address: 
http://trick77.com/tools/mmi3g_vimcode.php 
6) Select "Go Back" button. 
7) Select "Security Access - 16" button. 
8) Enter the five digit code received from the web address above (00348, 03824) and press the "Do it!" button. 
9) Select "Ok" button if you receive the "Security access accepted!" message. 
10) Select "Adaptation - 10" button. 
11) Enter "48" in the "Channel" field. 
12) Press the "Read" button. 
13) Enter "255" in the "New Value" field. 
14) Press the "Test" button. 
15) Press the "Save" button. 
16) Select "Yes" when prompted with the message "Are you SURE?" 
17) Press the "Done, Go Back" button. 
18) Press the "Close Controller, Go Back - 06" button. 
19) Press the "Go Back" button. 
20) Press the "Exit" button. 
21) Reset the MMI by pressing the buttons following buttons at the same time for 5 seconds: 
Phone + Climate + Middle Knob + Nav + Traffic 
22) Radio should reset in about 10 seconds. 
23) Play a movie, drive around, test it out and enjoy!


----------



## Flob (May 9, 2011)

This worked for me on my UK 2011 T3 

Thanks for your info.

(now to find out how to raise the speed for allowing my suspension to go to load height slightly greater than zero mph)


----------

